# AWAY IN EUROPE FOR OVER A YEAR - what about ,,,,,



## dmcv (Oct 21, 2016)

We are planning to travel all over Europe for about two years. Anyone any ideas as to what we do about our MOT and road fund licence?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think there's no alternative to coming home for the MOT, tho you can have it done at the nearest port and be off again.

RFL you can pay online and since there's no disk to display now I guess that's it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And welcome!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There was quite a long thread about this a few years ago and from recollection it's all somewhat grey and depends where you are in Europe. I believe the authorities in Spain had attempted to crack down on unlicensed UK motorhomes but since we no longer have tax disks to display then it's probably unlikely that you would get stopped. 

The biggest issue is insurance. If the policy requires the vehicle to be taxed and MOT'd then that is that. None of my policies do but I believe that some might. All insurance policies require a vehicle to be roadworthu but an MOT is only proof that it was at a point in time.

What some people do is SORN the vehicle as they leave the UK and then pre-book an MOT for their return date and drive straight there from the ferry / train. 

I know that many people drive back to the UK for an MOT - personally I wouldn't so long as I knew that I had valid insurance and my van was roadworthy. Others will have different viewpoints.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sure that pretty much wherever you are in Europe your vehicle must have SOME form of certificate to show it has been checked for safety. In the U.K. it’s an annual test, in France it’s every two years. Like others have said most (if not all) UK insurers insist that any vehicle they insure must have a valid MOT AND current RFL. 

I am pretty sure the European authorities require any vehicle to have a valid MOT (or equivelant) so the max time you can stay “abroad” will be 13 months (by getting your MOT a month early) Running without a current MOT could prove very costly IF you get caught. The lack of insurance cover is a MUCH bigger issue. Just imagine you run off the road and write your MH off. Can you afford to write a cheque for a replacement? PLUS any fine that may be imposed? 

By SORNing you Vehicle you have told the British authorities it’s off the road, so any RFL will be refunded. Then you won’t be complying with the requirement of ins co’s to have valid RFL!

As far as I can see you have very little option other than to briefly return the vehicle to the U.K. for an MOT, or you purchase a foreign registered vehicle. 

It might be worth seeing if any insurance company will offer cover if you get your MH tested in Europe (if that’s a possibility of course, maybe Ray Nipper could make that enquiry at his local test son?) and you run without U.K. RFL Get a broker to do the leg work on that one.

An interesting scenario and I would be fascinated to know how you get it sorted.

Andy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

dmcv said:


> We are planning to travel all over Europe for about two years. Anyone any ideas as to what we do about our MOT and road fund licence?


Oh and keep an eye on the 'B' deal agreement (or the No Deal impacts) re freedom of movement.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> It might be worth seeing if any insurance company will offer cover if you get your MH tested in Europe (if that's a possibility of course, maybe Ray Nipper could make that enquiry at his local test son?) and you run without U.K. RFL Get a broker to do the leg work on that one.
> 
> An interesting scenario and I would be fascinated to know how you get it sorted. Andy


As an answer to that Andy, I have managed to get my French insurer to give me temporary cover while trying to register an American RV which lasted 12 months and no more. They also gave temporary cover while I went to UK and brought a UK reg van back into France and re registered but again only for a few months and no questions about MOT or Controle Technique. 
Both times this was possible because we had a French address and bank account. I somehow doubt my regular insurance Co would cover just anyone wanting temporary cover.

But I have read about and seen insurance brokers in France and Spain who say they can arrange cover and will accept French and Spanish MOTs. They usually advertise in the English ex-Pat papers like The Connexion etc.

Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

Would a yearly trip to Gibraltar be useful ?
Bill


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If I remember correctly you won't get RFL without an MOT as they check that online when you apply. IMHO best to be safe and pop back for MoT. Smart number plate reading cameras may detect you haven't go RFL even in an EU country. Or check with your insurance company what they require.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As Peter says we're told that there are some insurers who require you to have MoT. Others, like mine, do not.

To renew RFL you need insurance and MoT. So if you MoT a day or two before you leave and arrange things so that your RFL expires while you still have a month or so of MoT left you will be able to renew your RFL for another year. That'll mean that you are always insured and that you will have RFL for 23 months though you won't have MoT for the second year. If that doesn't effect your insurance, which as we've established, it doesn't have to, then your are left with the lack of MoT for the second year.

You can MoT at any time. You don't have to wait for the current one to expire. I do that regularly.

You can only have MoT renewed in the UK. Forget Gibraltar, they can't MoT UK registered vehicles there. You need to consider whether you'll drive without MoT for the second year. Perhaps you could also consider which law in any other country could possibly require you to have a UK MoT.

Some on here will tell you that there is a law that requires it, but they've been challenged many, many times to provide a link to any law anywhere saying that is so. They never have, though they do refer to other posts on web sites similar to this one where people state that they also know this for a fact, even though they can't show anything to prove it.

Peter is right. It is rather a grey area. You need to decide what you're comfortable with.


----------



## dmcv (Oct 21, 2016)

Many thanks for the sensible and considered replies. I posted a similar message on "another" mhome forum and got a load of idiots rambling on about the B word and one twit even asked why would we want to spend time travelling around Europe!!!

It looks as if we shall just make it a twelve month trip as it is easier to get the insurance and MOT etc sorted for twelve months. We have already had a six month trip to just France and Spain but this time we planned to move round the med and into Northern Itlay before returning via northern Europe.

It wont be until 2020 so maybe B will have an impact. Who knows? Half the fun is in the planning.
Thanks again to all who replied so quickly


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

erneboy said:


> Some on here will tell you that there is a law that requires it, but they've been challenged many, many times to provide a link to any law anywhere saying that is so. They never have


I think you'll find that there is a EU regulation (and national regulations) that requires vehicles to be roadworthy and tested for same periodically: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32014L0045&from=en In the event of an accident or violation of a traffic regulation I suspect you may be asked to produce certain documents, such as driver's licence, V5, Insurance certificate, and MOT, the latter as proof that you have complied with the Eu Directive to have your vehicle tested for roadworthiness periodically.

This is from the DVLA re the latest changes to EU regulations affecting the MOT:

"The changes were introduced as part of EU Directive 2014/45, which came into effect on 20 May 2018......
the UK was still an EU member on 20 May 2018 when the directive came into force. The UK government could have faced ongoing substantial fines if it didn't introduce the changes.

There's also a risk that vehicles without a compliant EU MOT would not be allowed into other EU countries."

I think the final sentence is definitive that an MOT is required.

The RAC and others produce checklists for what's required and advisable, (and document should be originals). https://www.rac.co.uk/pdfs/driving-abroad/driving-abroad-checklist

Graham


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you.

That requires member countries to have road worthiness tests. I wasn't disputing that MoT exists.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wug said:


> I think you'll find that there is a EU regulation (and national regulations) that requires vehicles to be roadworthy and tested for same periodically: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/HTML/?uri=CELEX:32014L0045&from=en In the event of an accident or violation of a traffic regulation I suspect you may be asked to produce certain documents, such as driver's licence, V5, Insurance certificate, and MOT, the latter as proof that you have complied with the Eu Directive to have your vehicle tested for roadworthiness periodically.
> 
> This is from the DVLA re the latest changes to EU regulations affecting the MOT:
> 
> ...


After a quick read through that directive it appears it does nor specify the testing period.

One assumes that the French 2-year period complies(maybe not). If so would not a two year old UK MOT comply?

I agree that it would not be possible to pay VED without the MOT being valid, but that would be an offence in UK, which one would have to deal with on return.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> After a quick read through that directive it appears it does nor specify the testing period.
> 
> One assumes that the French 2-year period complies(maybe not). If so would not a two year old UK MOT comply
> 
> Geoff


No test period is specified in the directive because it's one of those things that each member state is free to specify. It's a bit like driving licences. In the U.K. you start of with no points on your licence and they are added for each offence. In France you start off with 12 and they get REMOVED for each offence.

A two year old British MOT would not be lawful Because the rules relate to the country the vehicle is registered in.

In the case of a French registered vehicle it can lawfully be driven in the U.K. if it was last tested (in France) 23 months and 25 days previously because IN FRANCE it would be legal, even though the same vehicle, registered in the U.K. has to be tested every 12 months.

The same applies to a U.K. registered vehicle being used in France. The U.K. rules are that a vehicle must have a test every 12 months (if it's over three years old before some pedant points that out) So if you are driving a U.K. registered vehicle, in France, and it was last tested more than 12 months previously you are committing an offence EVEN THOUGH a French registered vehicle can go two years between tests because it's what the rules are in the vehicles "home" country that apply.

That's why Dutch registered vehicles can drive in the U.K. with retro reflective yellow number plates on the front. It's illegal for U.K. vehicles to be so equipped (ours must be white) but it's legal for vehicles registered in Holland so it's therefore ALSO legal whilst they are in the U.K.

In THEORY the same applies to 'A" frames being used by British registered vehicles being in Spain. Try arguing that at the roadside with a Spanish cop and see how far you get :surprise:

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> ......... because it's what the rules are in the vehicles "home" country that apply.
> 
> ................
> 
> Andy


I didn't see that said in the directive.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

https://www.gov.uk/taking-vehicles-...step-nav=51d1433e-893f-4424-8408-8427c1b6aba1 Some more info.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Obviously any and all advice from UK Govt. departments and UK motoring organisations would require MoT. How could they do otherwise?

Advice doesn't make it a legal requirement.

Anyway I'm out of this now. It's been done to death many times with no satisfactorily specific link to any legislation saying that a UK MoT is required to drive abroad ever having been provided.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I didn't see that said in the directive.


Having spent the best part of 30 years enforcing Road Traffic Law I KNOW what the law is.

Just how much specific and practical first hand experience do YOU have??

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just knowing isn't law Ploddy.

Cite the law or back off.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I'm not sure what you're trying to prove, Erneboy. The link I gave says: "UK law still applies to a UK-registered vehicle if you take it abroad for less than 12 months. That means you need to make sure:
your vehicle is taxed in the UK while it’s abroad
you have a current MOT
you have insurance"

I would say that's pretty definitive. Even if there's no law that states specifically that an MoT is required to drive abroad, that requirement is covered by the statement that "UK law still applies.." ie you must have had your vehicle tested and a certificate issued because that's UK law and it still applies. Further, if you are stopped by the police abroad they may well ask to see your Driving Licence, V5, proof that your vehicle is taxed, and your MoT if you've been involve in an accident.

As Mr Plodd said, home rules apply. I think that puts this finally to bed. A valid MoT (for all vehicles which need to be tested) is required to drive in the EU.

(if you take it out of the UK for more than 12 months it's an export and different rules may apply)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I WAS going to post a somewhat rude response the Erneboy, but then decided not to lower myself to his level as Wug has covered it so well.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not trying to prove anything. Quite the reverse. I was pointing out that nobody has been able to produce a link to legislation specifically requiring a UK MoT in other EU countries. Not advice or interpretations, an actual law or directive. 

Ploddy dismissed my right to ask for proof on the basis that he used to be a policeman and thinks he just knows what the law is. He may be right. Let's see the proof. 

I could have expressed myself a little less forcibly. Ploddy set the tone. I accept that I'd have done better had I not mirrored it.


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

The legal ability of a vehicle registered in one country to use the public roads of another country is created by the legal registration of the country of origin. In other words, my motorhome needs to be registered, paid and serviced according to the Romanian law in order for me to use the public roads in Romania. The right to drive it across the border is an extension of that condition. Therefore, when the country of origin law is no longer respected without registering the vehicle in another country, you no longer have the right to drive that vehicle on public roads anywhere in the world. 

It is the same condition as your driving licence. You can drive a vehicle in another country on public roads if you have a valid driving licence issued with respect to the issuer's laws. When your driving licence issued by your country expires, you can no longer drive in any country. 

Further down that line, you can travel in any country based on your ID. When that document ceases valability on whatever reason, you can no longer travel (or do much of anything) until your ID is cleared.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Source for that information please?


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

You should try writing an email to the transportation authority in the UK. They’ll give you more information if you need to confirm that you need to have your vehicle registered in order to drive it on public roads. 

In the end, that’s the most reliable source of information, not some guys and gals (most of still guys) online.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This discussion is not about whether a vehicle needs to be registered. It's about UK MoT and whether there's legislation in other countries requiring a UK registered vehicle to have it in order for it to be used there.

I am absolutely not asking people on here for opinions. Those are abundant and incapable of verification.

I am however asking those who express opinions saying there is a legal requirement to have a UK MoT when beyond the UK to provide a link to the legislation which requires it. Not advice form anywhere, actual legislation.

That's a very simple request.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> This discussion is not about whether a vehicle needs to be registered. It's about UK MoT and whether there's legislation in other countries requiring a UK registered vehicle to have it in order for it to be used there.
> 
> I am absolutely not asking people on here for opinions. Those are abundant and incapable of verification.
> 
> ...


EU Directive 2014/45/EU says:

"Each Member State shall ensure that vehicles registered in its territory are periodically tested in accordance with this Directive by testing centres authorised by the Member State in which those vehicles are registered."

My take on it is that the EU do not want untested vehicles being used in the EU otherwise why bother with the Directive in the first place? The UK authorities have issued the requirements as they see them of having a UK registered vehicle including when taking abroad. I guess as with most things it will come down to individual court cases in the event that local authorities decide to prosecute for not having a periodic inspection certificate from the country of registration. 
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?uri=OJ:JOL_2014_127_R_0003


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's my feeling too Ray.

I wonder under what laws such court cases might arise?

It may not be easy for English speakers to find such a law in Spain or France but if one exists in the UK requiring vehicles from other EU countries to have a current test certificate from their home country while being used in the UK surely that could be turned up, if it exists? Yet so far, during the many threads I've read here and elsewhere, it hasn't.

This topic comes up on a great many web sites.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I don't know why I'm bothering to reply, Erneboy, because your simple request isn't so simple and you're never going to be satisfied. Unless one is a lawyer or a civil servant in the DVLA it is very difficult, and time consuming, to find the actual legislation. Most of us rely on the advice given by the DVLA. I think any reasonable person would consider that sufficient.

I quoted above advice from the DVLA which seems to me categorical. You are not going to find legislation that states "an MOT is required" because it doesn't have to. What it will say is that your vehicle has to meet the tax, registration and roadworthiness regulations of your home country. So the MoT is covered by 2 stipulations: it has to be roadworthy, and although that judgement will be made at the time of inspection by the police following an accident or RTO, the fact that you have an MoT proves that you have followed the legislation for roadworthiness inspections. Second, to meet the Tax (VED) regulation you must have a current MoT certificate (if required). 

That is what the DVLA say, and what several of us on here have argued. Elsewhere I've read that "full timers" say they return once a year to get an MoT. I wonder why. I don't think there's any point in continuing in the hope of finding the actual para in some obscure 1000 page document of legalese. Over and out. Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

dmcv said:


> It looks as if we shall just make it a twelve month trip...


You'll be gagging for a decent pint of bitter by then anyway plus you will have run out of baked beans and gravy granules :grin2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As you know I can't find it either Graham. Till we do we'll each have to reach our own conclusions and obviously playing it safely is prudent. 

You are right in implying that I won't be convinced till I see actual law, though I'm not sure why an obviously a logical approach should cause frustration and even anger.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I wonder under what laws such court cases might arise?


Of course prior to the court case the Civil Guardia may have impounded the vehicle pending trial.

I know this is not actual legislation but it says 
"IMPOUNDED- NO MOT
To release your vehicle you need to be legal i.e MoT , road tax, Insurance and sober with a valid drivers licence. You need your car out to get an MoT, the police will not release your car without an MoT. Contact us we may be able to mitigate your loss but this. No MoT is the worse impound scenario."
http://drivinglawspain.com/

I believe prosecution would be under local laws so difficult to know the actual legislation for each country.


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

You have quite a few answers indicating that you cannot use a vehicle without valid MoT in the UK. I took some 15 minutes to google it, since it’s quicker than posting another long reply and here is your law: European Council Directive 77/143/EEC, article 4. And just in case you want to challenge that, it’s been done by Johannes Gerrit Cornelis van Schaik vs Hoge Raad der Nederlanden which took this matter to the European Court of Justice and the ruling was: “Article 4 of the directive further provides that the roadworthiness tests, within the meaning of that directive, are to be carried out by the state or by bodies or establishments designated and directly supervised by the state. Thus, the directive imposes a territorial limitation on periodic testing”. 

Bam!!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi
We toured Europe for 12 months and looked into everything. You will have to return to the UK to renew your MOT. There are specific garages that have set up in Dover just for this reason. We renewed our MOT 4 months early to avoid returning.
Road tax is also compulsory I am afraid as otherwise it will invalidate your insurance. We paid by monthly instalments so if we stayed on a site for a month or longer, we SORNED the van then renewed it when we left.

The DVLA have you by the short and curlies !!!!

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> We paid by monthly instalments so if we stayed on a site for a month or longer, we SORNED the van then renewed it when we left.
> 
> Dave


DVLA say "Your vehicle must stay in the UK for your SORN to be valid" and "UK law still applies to a UK-registered vehicle if you take it abroad for less than 12 months. That means you need to make sure:
your vehicle is taxed in the UK while it's abroad
you have a current MOT
you have insurance"

I am not doubting it is possible to SORN a UK registered vehicle whilst it is abroad but it does not appear to be legal to do so. It is in bold in the Guidance Notes of the SORN application form that a SORN cannot be made if the vehicle is taken out of the UK.
https://assets.publishing.service.g...90-make-a-statutory-off-road-notification.pdf


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I asked DVLA about SORN and they said it was acceptable as it was off road.

So do not know who is correct.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It is a while ago and things may have changed since 2010 but we always applied for a RFL refund every time we took our car to France. This worked well for many years until 'sorning' was introduced. I applied and was told I was exporting the car. I said no as we were back and forth every few months. I eventually did get a letter apologising for their mistakes and accepted I could do just that. Sorn the car for the few months it was in France. Needless to say I did not pay RFL.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Adrian_H said:


> You have quite a few answers indicating that you cannot use a vehicle without valid MoT in the UK. I took some 15 minutes to google it, since it's quicker than posting another long reply and here is your law: European Council Directive 77/143/EEC, article 4. And just in case you want to challenge that, it's been done by Johannes Gerrit Cornelis van Schaik vs Hoge Raad der Nederlanden which took this matter to the European Court of Justice and the ruling was: "Article 4 of the directive further provides that the roadworthiness tests, within the meaning of that directive, are to be carried out by the state or by bodies or establishments designated and directly supervised by the state. Thus, the directive imposes a territorial limitation on periodic testing".
> 
> Bam!!!


Bam?

Why would I want to challenge a ruling? When seeking clarity a ruling on the matter would be useful. The ruling you so kindly refer to clears up any doubt as to where roadworthiness tests may be lawfully conducted, and confirms what we knew which is that they must be conducted in the state in which the vehicle is registered. Clearly that was the basis of the case and is what the judgement addresses. You didn't link to it but here it is for anybody who's interested, though it seems to have no relevance to this discussion since it does not address the matter under discussion: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:61993CJ0055:EN:HTML

Unless the Directive has been amended this is what article 4 says; "Article 4

Roadworthiness tests within the meaning of this Directive shall be carried out by the State or by bodies or establishments designated and directly supervised by the State."

At no time was anyone disputing that the existence of roadworthiness tests nor that there was an EU directive requiring member states to carry them out. We are also clear as to which member states are required to do it.


----------



## 228903 (Jul 27, 2018)

I quit. Have a good one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayc said:


> DVLA say "Your vehicle must stay in the UK for your SORN to be valid" and "UK law still applies to a UK-registered vehicle if you take it abroad for less than 12 months. That means you need to make sure:
> your vehicle is taxed in the UK while it's abroad
> you have a current MOT
> you have insurance"
> ...


I have "A friend" that forgot to MOT his van before a six month trip into Europe and only discovered this error when he came to tax it two months into the trip and of course "he" couldn't as no MOT. The only option was either to come home immediately or SORN the vehicle and run around with no MOT otherwise the fines would have piled up back home. The van was booked in for test 300 miles from Dover four months later and retaxed immediately and everybody lived happily ever after.

Ive been pulled a few times in Europe by Plod and they only ever ask for your licence, sometimes insurance and V5. They are not interested in MOT or Tax. If your insurance states it must be taxed and MOT'd then your stuffed if you have a problem but not all do, they just specify it must be road worthy. Grey area I guess.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never agreed with a barryd post before but he is absolutely right on this. Although he didn't go this far, there is no legal requirement (unless your insurance stipulates otherwise) to have an MOT or vehicle tax to travel in the EU (outside of the UK). I defy anyone to provide any evidence otherwise! You simply won't!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is a pan European agreement (I have no idea where to find it) that to use a vehicle in another EU country to the one the vehicle is registered in it must comply with the legislation of its country of registration.
As all EU countries require vehicles to be periodically tested (at different time periods) any vehicle being used must have in force a current and valid test certificate issued in its country of origin. As far as VEL is concerned not every country operates that system that it’s not a pan European requirement. 

HOWEVER many U.K. based insurance companies make it a condition of cover that the vehicle has a valid MOT and RFL. Failure to have either could give them reason to not pay out in the event of a claim.

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> There is a pan European agreement (I have no idea where to find it) that to use a vehicle in another EU country to the one the vehicle is registered in it must comply with the legislation of its country of registration.


It is the Vienna Convention but it is not so broad as to require a vehicle to comply with *all* the legislation in the vehicle's home country. Specifically there are no requirements that would encompass MOT's or road tax. It is concerned with technical aspects of a vehicle as well as number plates and registration documents.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_Convention_on_Road_Traffic

There was an interesting thread a few years ago about MOT's whilst abroad.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20-motorhome-chitchat/84670-what-if-you-need-mot-overseas.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for turning that old thread up Peter. I remembered it but couldn't be bothered looking for it.

Interesting that the same disinformation that was being insisted on as correct, with no foundation in fact, is still incorrectly being insisted on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone ever been pulled by Plod abroad and asked to produce an MOT? I never have but thats mainly been on the bike. As far as tax is concerned we dont have disks any more so even if they were bothered they would have no idea if your vehicle was taxed or not and why would they care?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Has anyone ever been pulled by Plod abroad and asked to produce an MOT? I never have but thats mainly been on the bike. As far as tax is concerned we dont have disks any more so even if they were bothered they would have no idea if your vehicle was taxed or not and why would they care?


Should you be unfortunate to be involved in a serious collision THATS when Plodd would start looking VERY closely at all your vehicles documentation. All vehicles used in the EU must undergo periodic testing. It's just the scope of the testing, and the period between testing that varies.

Not having a valid test certificate COULD also invalidate your insurance. That means they won't pay out for damage to your property. They could (and sometimes do) pursue people in such situations to recoup the cost of any payout they have made to a third party. I am aware of at least one incident (I dealt with the crash and subsequent aftermath, very distressing circumstances) where an insurance company did exactly that. They got an attachment to earnings order and the driver (aged 28 at the time) will be paying out a fairly large proportion of his disposable income for the rest of his life as a result.

If anyone wishes to drive on after their MOT has run out that is of course their choice, but, IF found out the consequences could prove costly. Like everything in life it's a personal choice issue.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not unless your insurance requires MoT. Conditions can't be added retrospectively.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Since April 6th 2013, under the Consumer Insurance (Disclosure and Representations) Act 2012, it's up to the insurance company to ask all relevant questions in order to gain the information they need in order to assess your application. Presumably therefore, unless your insurance company has a specific clause about driving abroad without MOT or Tax, it's not up to you to inform them if they expire while driving abroad. Personally, I wouldn't want to chance it!


----------

